# touch kapazitiv / resistiv - unterschied



## Markus (25 Juli 2004)

was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden typen?
kapazitive panels kann man ja angeblich nur mit den fingern bediehnen.

was gibt es sonst noch für vor- und nachteile bei beiden typen?


----------



## Kurt (26 Juli 2004)

Hallo:

analog resistiver Touch:
meist anzutreffen bei den Industrie HMI Terminals/Monitoren.
Es wird an der Bildschirmoberfläche eine Kunststoffolie (also die Touchfolie) aufgeklebt. Zwei über Abstandhalter getrennte Folien, die dann bei Betätigung kontaktieren.

Eigenschaften:
- kann man mit Finger oder Gegenstand (leitfähig/nicht leitfähig) betätigen.
- Verletzbar mit spitzen Gegenständen.
- Achtung bei diversen chemischen Substanzen kann sich die Folie lösen oder auflösen.

kapazitiver Touch:
das Touchsystem wird hinter einer Glasplatte angebracht. 

Eigenschaften:
- es muss der blose Finger für die Betätigung verwendet werden.
- vandalensicher.

Kurt


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

vielen dank für die auskunft kurt!

aber wieso werden in industie geräten resistive touch eigesetzt?
(kapazitive sind doch in dem fall nicht so anfällig)


warum kann ich einen kapazitiven touch nur mit dem finger betätigen?
geht ein leitender metallstift nicht?


lassen sich den beide geräte gleich gut/genau bediehnen?

danke!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

http://www.actkern.info/TechSupport/FAQ/body_faq.html#TouchFAQ_Titel


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2004)

Also nach dem Link zu urteilen ist der Kapazitive woll der bessere, mit der Einschränkung, das in der Industrie wahrscheinlich doch des öffteren mit Handschuhen gearbeitet wird.

Ein weiterer Aspekt könnte natürlich auch der Preis sein, auf den dort nicht eingegangen wird.

Gurp pt


----------



## Kurt (26 Juli 2004)

>industrie resistive:
möglicherweise ist die Implementierung im Gesamten angenehmer.
Tatsache ist, dass man zwar den kapazitiven bei Anfrage bekommt, aber lange Lieferzeiten und 10x 'muss das sein' vom Hersteller.

>kapazitiv:
glaube, dass es mit einer 'leitfähigen Fingerverlängerung' auch geht.

>gleich gut:
laut Daten bei elo, sind beide Systeme gleich schnell und gut.

kurt


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

ok nun ist mir geholfen!
danke, auch an den link vom gast- sehr informativ!


----------

